# Hi from Italy



## Garthan (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi All!! my name is Simone, i'm italian and my car is a BMW Z4 3.0i 231hp.
I've subscribed in this forum because i knew that u'r are organizing a very long trip to Italy!!  
I hope to be accepted and i can join in your rally (meeting or rally... :? ) with my bmw.

Thanks all and best regards from Italy!
PS: Sorry for my ppor and bad english! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Simone


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Garthan said:


> Hi All!! my name is Simone, i'm italian and my car is a BMW Z4 3.0i 231hp.
> I've subscribed in this forum because i knew that u'r are organizing a very long trip to Italy!!
> I hope to be accepted and i can join in your rally (meeting or rally... :? ) with my bmw.
> 
> ...


Hi Simone,

Welcome! Yep, we are indeed planning a mega-trip to Italy. Keep an eye out for the official announcement to follow... 

cheers

rich


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Garthan (Apr 15, 2009)

... i'm unable to add pictures


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome garth, enjoy the forum


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome Garthan.

We look forward to meeting you in iTTalie in 2010!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

